# Problems rooting my Note 2



## jrock204657 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been looking through XDA,Rootzwiki, and AndroidForums to try to find what most people thought the best method to root was. I came to the conclusion that using the "Casual" one-click method found here ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2272066 ) seems to be the consensual best. I have a problem with it not recognizing my phone. I know that the drivers are installed correctly because Odin recognizes it but for some reason this exploit program WILL NOT. I've noticed reading through the threads that there were a couple other people having this same issue but haven't heard an answer yet. If anyone needs to know anymore about my situation to help me, feel free to ask. Thank you in advance for the advice. This is why I love this community.

P.S.

I don't know if a log file would help...it doesn't say much but let me know if you need one. I'm pretty sure I know how to do it lol









-jrock


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

jrock204657 said:


> I've been looking through XDA,Rootzwiki, and AndroidForums to try to find what most people thought the best method to root was. I came to the conclusion that using the "Casual" one-click method found here ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2272066 ) seems to be the consensual best. I have a problem with it not recognizing my phone. I know that the drivers are installed correctly because Odin recognizes it but for some reason this exploit program WILL NOT. I've noticed reading through the threads that there were a couple other people having this same issue but haven't heard an answer yet. If anyone needs to know anymore about my situation to help me, feel free to ask. Thank you in advance for the advice. This is why I love this community.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't you post in that thread where you're more likely to get help?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## jrock204657 (Jul 16, 2012)

akellar said:


> Why wouldn't you post in that thread where you're more likely to get help?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


Check out how many posts I have on here....sorry I don't know all of the rules and the best way to get help around here but your sure not one of them. Thanks for the "help".


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

jrock204657 said:


> Check out how many posts I have on here....sorry I don't know all of the rules and the best way to get help around here but your sure not one of them. Thanks for the "help".


Look at how inactive this forum is. You're welcome.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## jrock204657 (Jul 16, 2012)

akellar said:


> Why wouldn't you post in that thread where you're more likely to get help?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


How about instead of being no help at all; maybe refer me to the right place for this kind of question...

Thanks


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

jrock204657 said:


> How about instead of being no help at all; maybe refer me to the right place for this kind of question...
> 
> Thanks


How about I already did?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## jrock204657 (Jul 16, 2012)

akellar said:


> How about I already did?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


Okay this is my last post because this isn't used for bickering, it's used for help. But where in your post did you tell me where to get help? I don't see a link or anything remotely close to pointing me in the right direction.

Thanks anyways,

-jrock


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

jrock204657 said:


> Okay this is my last post because this isn't used for bickering, it's used for help. But where in your post did you tell me where to get help? I don't see a link or anything remotely close to pointing me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks anyways,
> 
> -jrock


You posted the link.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## jrock204657 (Jul 16, 2012)

akellar said:


> You posted the link.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


Your an idiot...


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

jrock204657 said:


> Your an idiot...


*You're


----------



## Midnight (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol as annoying as trolling is... Akellar.. Well Done!! the last few posts had me rollin!


----------

